# Lump In My Dogs Mouth - Freaking Out (sorry it looks a bit gross)



## alantam (Aug 16, 2011)

Going to the Vet this week. In the meantime, I'm freaking out. Any ideas of what it could be? :redface:


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Have you tried gently wiping it with a soft wet washcloth? I only ask, because I freaked out once, when I thought there was something wrong with one of my dog's gums, and it turned out to be food debri.


----------



## alantam (Aug 16, 2011)

I touched it and it is semi-hard. It looks like a mushroom with the stem connected to the lip of my dog.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

alantam said:


> I touched it and it is semi-hard. It looks like a mushroom with the stem connected to the lip of my dog.


Ewww...let us know what the vet says...


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like a blood blister to me, but please do let us know what the Vet says.


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Almost looks like a engorged tick. Never heard of a tick inside a mouth though. Good luck. Poor pooch!


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

DoggieGirl said:


> Almost looks like a engorged tick. Never heard of a tick inside a mouth though. Good luck. Poor pooch!


I actually thought that too...please keep us informed after the vet visit.


----------



## alantam (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm taking her to the vet on saturday. I'm scared its going to be something very bad. She is such a happy puppy!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sooooo....what is it? Update?


----------



## alantam (Aug 16, 2011)

Good news guys! Turns out to be just a wart cause by Papillomas virus. Very small chance of it being cancerous. Feel a lot better now. Should go away on its own according to the vet. :clap2:


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm happy to hear that!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Great news! Thanks for updating.


----------



## DoggieGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

great news!!!!!!


----------

